# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  После подключения дополнительной платы оперативной памяти компьютер постоянно перезагружается!

## M.aY

Здравствуйте многоуважаемые пользователи и администраторы!
Прошу вашей помощи в следующем вопросе. Купил себе дополнительную плату оперативной памяти. После установки компьютер перезагружаеться чуть ли не каждые 15 минут. Пока не знаю регулярно или в зависимости от его загружаемости.
У меня материнская плата ECS N24400-A, поддерживает память Dual Channel DDR 400, 3 x 184-pin DDR DIMM до 3 ГБ DDR 400/333/266/200 2/5 v DDR SDRAM

До этого стояла плата 256 PC3 200 SDRAM
Купил DDR 1 512 MB 400 Mhz Transend
Может ли постоянная перезагрузка компьютера случаться из-за несовместисомти материнской платы с платой оперативной памяти? Есть ли какие-то тесты на совместимость, чтобы это проверить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

Посмотрите на планки памяти:  на одной стороне у них микросхемы или на двух, интересует старая и новая.

А если вытащить новую планку памяти? будет ли работать нормально?

И попробуйте запустить комп только на новой памяти: старую вытащить а заместо неё поставить новую.

P.S.: рекомендую зарезервировать(записать на двд, или внешний жёсткий диск, на всякий случай) все важные данные, если этого ещё не сделали.

----------


## M.aY

Спасибо за ответ)
Итак, отвечаю:
На новой платке памяти микросхемы только с одной стороны, на старой с обеих... При роботе обеих карт памяти отдельно перезагрузок не происходит, видимо они не совместимы... А это никак решить нельзя?

----------


## pig

Если они несовместимы, то это железно. Только менять.

----------


## Keper

Обновить биос материнской платы, сбросить его настройки на дефолтные, поднять напряжение на памяти до 2.6 В.

----------


## Arkadiy

Как правило одностронняя и двухстороняя планки памяти плохо работают вместе или не работают вообще. И я не уверен, что обновление биоса это может изменить(хотя на 100% утвердать не буду).

Поставьте только новую планку на 512 в первый слот. А если захотите купить ещё памяти, то покупайте такую же. Старую планку на 256 не выкидывайте, она может ещё пригодится.

----------


## Keper

> Как правило одностронняя и двухстороняя планки памяти плохо работают вместе или не работают вообще.


нормально они работают. Сбои - это редкое явление, так же как и брак.

----------


## Arkadiy

> нормально они работают. Сбои - это редкое явление, так же как и брак.


Наверно это зависит от чипсета, на котором построена материнская плата  :Smiley: . Кроме того у меня лично был очень похожий случай.

----------


## Nikkollo

> Спасибо за ответ)
> ... При роботе обеих карт памяти отдельно перезагрузок не происходит, видимо они не совместимы... А это никак решить нельзя?


 Скачайте программу CPU-Z:
это ее сайт:
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
это прямая ссылка:
http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_152.zip
Разархивируйте в отдельную папку, запустите cpuz.exe.
В нем - закладка About - кнопка Save report (HTML), сохраните например на рабочий стол.
Если получится сохранить при обоих вставленных модулях, заархивируйте получившийся файл и приложите здесь.
Если нет - сохраните отчет сначала с одним, затем с другим модулем памяти (под разными именами), заархивируйте оба файла и приложите здесь.

----------


## M.aY

Здравствуйте) Спасибо всем за ответы и за желание помочь!
Вот прикрепляю репорт программки. Там файлик new - это данные только по новой платке, а both - по обеим сразу)
Надеюсь на вашу помощ! Кстати, а не подскажите может ли моя материнская карта поддерживать платы оперативной памяти типа DDR II ?

----------


## Nikkollo

> Здравствуйте) Спасибо всем за ответы и за желание помочь!
> Вот прикрепляю репорт программки. Там файлик new - это данные только по новой платке, а both - по обеим сразу)
> Надеюсь на вашу помощ!


Хммм...  :Shocked: 


```
 
Hardware monitor ITE IT87
 Voltage 0 1.58 Volts [0x63] (CPU VCORE)
 Voltage 1 2.72 Volts [0xAA] (VIN1)
 Voltage 2 1.97 Volts [0x7B] (+3.3V)
 Voltage 3 3.98 Volts [0x94] (+5V)
 Voltage 4 14.59 Volts [0xE4] (+12V)
 Voltage 5 -8.45 Volts [0x84] (-12V)
 Voltage 6 -6.08 Volts [0x5F] (-5V)
 Voltage 7 3.01 Volts [0x70] (+5V VCCH)
```

Странно... как при таких вольтажах система вообще запускается?...  :Huh: 
Скажите пожалуйста производителя и модель блока питания (он внутри корпуса, на нем обычно наклейка есть с надписями) (но это если системный блок не на гарантии)
...
Возможно это ошибка CPU-Z...  :Huh: 
Попробуйте войти в BIOS Setup сразу после включения машины (обычно это клавиша Del).
Там найдите пункт... что-то похожее на "Hardware Monitor" или "PC Healh Status" или что-то похожее, там должны быть питающие напряжения, похожие на вышеперечисленные, в правом столбце...
Сделайте фотографию экрана (если есть фотоаппарат), так чтобы читабельно было, или перепишите параметры на бумагу и потом здесь опубликуйте...
Так же понаблюдайте за этими цифрами минут 20 и скажите, в каких примерно диапазонах они "скачут".



> Кстати, а не подскажите может ли моя материнская карта поддерживать платы оперативной памяти типа DDR II


К сожалению, нет. Они несовместимы аппаратно (там просто модуль памяти в разъем не вставится).

----------


## M.aY

Текс, блок питания у меня codegen 300 w, model 300xa
По поводу питающего напряжения посмотрю )

----------


## Keper

> Текс, блок питания у меня codegen 300 w, model 300xa


гадость. Проверить с другим заранее исправным, качественным и достаточно мощным БП.

----------


## Damien

у меня были похожие симптомы с таким же БП-300. После установки более мощной видеокарты, тесты ОЗУ (128+512) в XP показывали ошибки чтения/записи, в то время как по отдельности или из под настоящего DOS ошибок не наблюдалось.
Проблема почему то ушла после нескольких тестов и перестановок модулей. Блок питания все равно поменял т.к. винчестеров стало слишком много для кодегена, и это чувствовалось.

----------


## nunqmuo

Здрасте всем. Понимаю,что моя трабла во многом такая же как и у всех юзеров выше... Вообщем начну с начала. Недавно, комп начал перегружаться, сначала редко 1-2 раза в неделю. я не предал этому значения. и вот недавно это началось периодически. никаких экранов синих, ошибок и т.д. просто ребут без окон закрытия и т.д. начитавшись форумов, обновил Bios. проверил конденсаторы на материнке, всё как новенькое. вообще комп б\у 3 месяца. а ну отключал автоматическую перезагрузку при сбое системы. не помогло. НО. теперь самое интересное. комп не перезагружается во время игр. то есть я могу часами играть влюбые игры, и нечего. ребут идё тольско с рабочего стола,ну или при включеной музыке и т.д. следовательно проблема железа отбадает, ибо нагрузка в играх куда больше,чем на раб. столе. + игры весьма прожорливы( метро 2033, масс эффект и т.д.) ОС преустанавливал, и xp , и win 7 . не помогло. ну и вопрос) в чём трабл и как лечить?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

аа и моя конфа :
ASUS P5P43TD
NVIDIA 240 GT DDR5
4Gb DDR3 ( 2x2GB kingston )
блок питания krauler 400W

----------


## Bratez

> отключал автоматическую перезагрузку при сбое системы. не помогло


В этом случае в момент сбоя вместо перезагрузки должен быть "синий экран", на нем надо посмотреть код ошибки (STOP 0x000000??). Если же его все равно не было, то это практически 100% проблема питания, т.е. плохой БП или нестабильное напряжение в электросети.

----------


## nunqmuo

ну я же писал, что с игр то нету ребута, если бы бы была трабла в питании, то из игр бы уж точно на перезагрузку отправляло.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

а и ещё уточну, в данны момент идёт проверка на вирусы, уже 2 с лишним часа - ребута не было. хм..

----------

